# ONLY THREE



## floater99

We talked about our old calls we like how about if you could only have three calls what do you choose My choice is
Power crystal,a double reed mouth call,mahogany box call ( Childress calls ) 
Lets Goooo 😁😁


----------



## miked913

Split V, 3 or 4 reed I like Preston Pittman's, my lucky clucker, and my favorite 1990s primos alumaslate.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## fireline

Primos power crystal, a good 3-4 reed raspy diaphragm and a single or double reed higher pitch diaphragm, have had good luck with Quaker Box mouth calls


----------



## 0utwest

Blodgett Glass slate call, HS Strut or chestnut ridge v cut diaphragm, and my old Quaker Boy boat paddle .


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Only use 1..Lynch 101 old call..I have 5, each tuned a little different..I have a ton of calls that I dont use,,anyone interested in a lot of calls from slates, crystals, box, paddle strykers,?


----------



## Southernsaug

I use all custom made calls and I have no idea their names. I know a few call makers and they give them to me. I usually carry a couple three reed cut mouth calls and I carry one slate pot call. 

deadeyedeek, go over to www.oldgobbler.com there are a bunch of call collectors on there. Post what you have and they'll disappear.


----------



## musky 1

I use mostly a gobblers choice butternut and walnut long box a cody slate top and collins trigger champ still trying to get proficient with a james young wingbone call


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Thank you Southersaug


----------



## 0utwest

Deadeyedeek said:


> Only use 1..Lynch 101 old call..I have 5, each tuned a little different..I have a ton of calls that I dont use,,anyone interested in a lot of calls from slates, crystals, box, paddle strykers,?


Any of the older Blodgett calls that were made in corning new york ?


----------



## Deadeyedeek

No sir


----------



## jmciw17###

Deadeyedeek said:


> No sir


Just use a slate call verry little but scoutting and your location are most important hard to pull a big gobbler in from hens for me


----------



## Snook

Josh Grossenbacher 3 reed combo cut, Jim Pollard 3 reed bat wing cut, David Halloran “Twisted Sister” pot with yellow heart striker


----------



## Turkinator

KP trumpet, Spurs Up bat wing, Darrin Dawkins stoned aluminum. Other days Billy Buice trumpet, Honey Hole bat wing, Blackstone Crystal


----------

